# List Of Custom Builders



## mikecallaway (Feb 24, 2009)

I just looked through the search and didnt see a specific thread that was just a list of Custom Guitar builders that are here on ss.org 

I apologize if this information is somewhere else 

but I think this would be good to have in the data base.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 24, 2009)

A few (by no means exhaustive) -

Hufschmid
Oni Guitars
Sherman Custom Guitars
Elysian Custom Guitars
Roter


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Feb 24, 2009)

and dont forget RAZAR CUSTOM GUITARS


----------



## Snorelax (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't forget kxk or illustrated either.


----------



## velocity (Feb 24, 2009)

bowes guitar works


----------



## Harris (Feb 24, 2009)

Bernie Rico Jr. guitars
Sovart guitars


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ran Guitars
Eve Guitars (relatively unknown)


----------



## Harry (Feb 26, 2009)

Ormsby Guitars
Oni Guitars
ET Guitars


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Feb 27, 2009)

Jaden Rose,Feline guitars,Shamray


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Feb 27, 2009)

yo!


----------



## junnnu (Feb 27, 2009)

They build more/less than seven also

Ruokangas
Amfisound


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 27, 2009)

We need to sticky this list up somewhere


----------



## mikecallaway (Mar 5, 2009)

yea that would be cool. 

not a bad list so far!


----------



## madhacker (Mar 6, 2009)

brutalizer guitars


----------



## deathmaster213 (Mar 13, 2009)

Daemoness Guitars


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't anybody forget DeVries custom guitars http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75769-has-anyone-heard-of-this-builder.html

http://www.guitarsatbmusic.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9544


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 21, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> Don't anybody forget DeVries custom guitars http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75769-has-anyone-heard-of-this-builder.html
> 
> Official Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you! &bull; View topic - Belated Merry Xmas 2 Me-New EPIC Guitar Day-Thanks forumites


----------



## Beardyman (Mar 23, 2009)

Blackmachine!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 23, 2009)

DeVries 




Oh oh oh, Ed Roman? Does he count as a "custom builder"?


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 28, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Oh oh oh, Ed Roman? Does he count as a "custom builder"?




More like a F*%$ing forger. He builds guitars and puts the brand of other companies on them (usually B.C rich custom shop) so don't trust that one. Believe me stay away from his shop. Lots o people got screwed over by him...


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 16, 2009)

Peter Taylor Chellee guitars

www.chellee.com


----------



## greenbuddha (Jun 23, 2009)

Chester


----------



## trepanaterra (Jun 24, 2009)

and now for the first time with my 8 string "RR" 

Capelli guitar, a french builders


----------



## Skjöldúlfr (Aug 1, 2009)

Hails! My favourites are:
Amfisound from Finland
Ruokangas from Finland
Amarant from Hungary
Fibenare from Hungary
REK from Poland
Ran from Poland
and of course Mayones from Poland


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 2, 2009)

SoulMate Guitars Home

Doug does both guitars and he can custom-build necks to your specs. Fantastic stuff for a reasonable price, especially the neck work!


----------



## FLY (Aug 4, 2009)

Blacker Guitars


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 14, 2009)

Solstice Guitars


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 14, 2009)

warmoth...at least for parts. its like a half custom.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 14, 2009)

robbin guitars

moser 

vyper

Moser custom guitars

robbin custom guitars

Vyper guitars


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 19, 2009)

ET guitars are also good, but they're more into building replacement RG bodies/necks. They'll build a nice guitar from what I've heard though.


----------



## jakeofthumbs (Aug 20, 2009)

Ron Kirn - www.ronkirn.com . He generally builds strats and teles, but he's making a custom lefty 7 for me, Dynasty body shape.


----------



## Creech (Apr 18, 2010)

Ken Bebensee 
http://www.kbguitars.com

Brian Moore
Brian Moore Guitars - Custom Shop

Tyler Guitars
Tyler Guitars

Linc Luthier
Linc Luthier Website


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 18, 2010)

Courtney's 2018 Customs and Studio:

2018 Customs And Studio, Inc.


----------



## Malacoda (Apr 24, 2010)

Carvin and Conklin


----------



## Jamslamsly (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump for Moser Custom Shop


----------



## Kid_Amnesiac (May 10, 2010)

ONI Guitars, look awesome !

I need it ! Thank you all for all these custom builders.


----------



## Jedi_Ekim (May 17, 2010)

Jim Soloway sure looks as though he does some awesome work. I'd get an extended scale 7 string Telecaster if I had $4000 or so I didn't need.


----------



## waynesworld91 (Oct 9, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> Carvin and Conklin



+1.

Carvin is really customizable even on the site and gives a good estimate at price, but you really should know what you want cause if you mess up the woods like a certain idiot friend of mine did you'll come with some terrible sounds! 

+ Conklin is insane on their guitars...I mean, 12 string INDIVIDUAL strings? YIKES!


----------



## musikizlife (Nov 20, 2010)

I may be a little late on this thread but Guitar Logistics makes a hell of a guitar, i'm currently in the process of ordering a 7 from him. Definitely check it out: 
http://guitar-logistics.com/


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 2, 2010)

Vik guitars.


----------

